# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  Any Saba Updates?

## Voosh

Anyone been there lately? 

Yeah, it's a little more difficult to do a day, or two, trip over from SBH these days. Worth it, IMHO. I'm going through tons of "pre-digital" pics of our visits and will post when I get around to scanning them in.

----------


## Trinigerl

we did a day trip from St Martin this past Dec 27th, here are some pictures. Great place we will go back to spend a few days. 12374752_10153434677202695_4818443167434670999_o.jpg934091_10153434667597695_2529160760975698874_n.jpg1450691_10153434666672695_4627406627418680166_n.jpg10623365_10153434664737695_8312048343146903321_o.jpg1933825_10153434710582695_3005504924159747630_n.jpg1914473_10153434389602695_8657993052121186384_n.jpg892116_10153435021007695_3612049799520533752_o.jpg920768_10153434884867695_2595302092812668549_o.jpg

----------


## Trinigerl

here are some more1923322_10153434363467695_5165874313799824230_n.jpg10431134_10153434373047695_221454127430698679_o.jpg10556993_10153434730072695_1268234494798146695_o.jpg12039076_10153434752437695_7054913120494489326_o.jpg68658_10153434066347695_8286089439502649856_n.jpg

----------


## Trinigerl

some more 10603323_10153434359412695_5002264095496612169_n.jpg10369208_10153434674402695_1564453921887793543_n.jpg1173614_10153435020157695_31364911740363161_n.jpg1929733_10153434361382695_7230949490696588923_n.jpg1934338_10153434065292695_3269694457883256676_n.jpg10401244_10153434732512695_8660197049635848057_n.jpg

----------


## Trinigerl

12509155_10153483673592695_2568954774604103029_n (1).jpg12548932_10153483674322695_3456767300735541748_n.jpg12508975_10153483674282695_3434295875432314485_n.jpg12417988_10153483674292695_7202306665642761336_n.jpg12417703_10153483674257695_4652182631514061253_n.jpg12495179_10153483673952695_5603933201826878674_n.jpg12540822_10153483673917695_6176747889193669196_n.jpg12592695_10153483673922695_3642769235528961286_n.jpg

----------


## Trinigerl

12507674_10153483673887695_5914704232935199534_n.jpg12573901_10153483673837695_6333498652184991043_n.jpg12512693_10153483673777695_599708379175123421_n.jpg12509734_10153483673762695_7053580017181913206_n.jpg12438965_10153483673737695_923149811002475241_n.jpg10660135_10153483673707695_2427356103125750032_n.jpg12548962_10153483673652695_8198914120287472456_n.jpg12540882_10153483673622695_2408342777934296490_n.jpg

----------


## amyb

SABA-An amazing place that shows what man can do when he puts his mind to it and follows the instruction manual!

----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  Thank you for these wonderful pictures of an amazing place.

----------


## stbartshopper

Why venture out when you have paradise at your feet- SBH?

----------


## GramChop

Trini:  Thank you for showing us Saba through your beautiful photographs.  The island looks amazingly lush!!  I may venture over there during one of my future St Barth trips.

----------


## Karen

Any recommendations on places to stay for a 2-3 day try-it-out trip?

----------


## Dennis

> Why venture out when you have paradise at your feet- SBH?



Great comment, Magellan.

----------


## Trinigerl

> Any recommendations on places to stay for a 2-3 day try-it-out trip?



Queens Garden looked really nice it's on one side of the island. Scouts place is in the center of everything.

Enjoy

----------


## NYCFred

> SABA-An amazing place that shows what man can do when he puts his mind to it and follows the instruction manual!



Actually, Ames, they ignored the instruction manual. Look at the plaque dedicated to the engineer that got the road done...

----------

